# Epic Failuer :)



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

well it happened after that last push update, to my Samsung Epic, it totally completely crashed the software to the point that it was either $100 for the insurance or a root it with a new rom for free.
Should I root the darn thing and join the "underground" or waste another $100?
I have some roms that I have collected, so thats not a problem, I don;t wanna do anything illegal like tethering, I just wanna make a darn phone call.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If the update casued the phone to crash contact Samsung. They may give you a free fix. It is there fault right?

For $100 you might as well buy a new phone. If you understand and know how to root then go for it. Can't do anymore damage then already done...


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

Some of the newer roms on android are really impressive, cyanognemod looks amazing and it supposed to preform well. 

That being said I have no experience, altering the bootloader or rooting the phone so I cant really help with the process.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats true, but the insurance company doesn't care what the problem is and of course since I cant turn on the phone to prove it worked fine before the update spring can't ( or won't) do anything. I talked to a friend of mine down the street and he said root it, like you said what am I gonna do break it?
I know how to root phones so I might try that in the morning, depends n what the assurian people say when I call them back (again)
of course if I do root it and it breaks I have to pay $100 for another phone and anybody who has ever used the insurance knows, the replacement phone is far from 
new. My next phone is gonna come from Best Buy.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok I rooted it tis morning and installed a rom called Clean GB, t has a few things missing that I don;t use anyway,and so far its faster and works better than the original OS before that last update LOL
I'm starting to believe that a custom os is better than the stuff Sprint pushes to my phone.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Just curious - How did the update crash the software? I understand that it may not be able to boot up into Android, but if that's the case - how did you go about rooting it?

-Coolfreak


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

It was the phone every time I tried to make a phone call it would force close the entire system and restart the phone, I tried restarting and everything finally I yanked the battery and put it back in and placed it in download mode and tried reinstalling the stock rom with odin, it worked fine until I updated, then back to total system forceclose, Sprint said it was a hardware malfunction and I would have to use the insurance. so far since I rooted and installed FC19 modem bin and Clean GB in the MTD format, I have had no problems at all, in fact it now works like the best phone I have ever had.
And I WILL NOT use my rooted phone to do ANYTHING illegal, I am totally against doing that, all I want is to be able to call on my phone. And use my apps.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Ever since the nokia 9900in early 2000 I have never ran stock roms on my phone... They all tend to have bloatware that drain battery life and limit the user...

FWIW, last time I tried cyanogen mod it worked perfectly just resulted in poor battery life... I cant even remember what ROM I am running now on my HD2... I have fallen out of the mobile phone community for the most part...Also, wolfen you can go back to stock rom if you would like. I know with many of the phones I have owned they have CFW versions of the stock with junk removed and root access...


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

yea the rom I have now is a stock rom with root and no bloatware, the only thing that Sprint has on the phone that the rom compiler left i was think free office,


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

wolfen1086 said:


> It was the phone every time I tried to make a phone call it would force close the entire system and restart the phone, I tried restarting and everything finally I yanked the battery and put it back in and placed it in download mode and tried reinstalling the stock rom with odin, it worked fine until I updated, then back to total system forceclose, Sprint said it was a hardware malfunction and I would have to use the insurance. so far since I rooted and installed FC19 modem bin and Clean GB in the MTD format, I have had no problems at all, in fact it now works like the best phone I have ever had.
> And I WILL NOT use my rooted phone to do ANYTHING illegal, I am totally against doing that, all I want is to be able to call on my phone. And use my apps.



Glad to hear you got the phone up and running again!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Running?....no way its FLYING, I have a app called Quadrant that tells me where I stand in the food chain, and I am above the Nexus AND galaxy II


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I ran it just for you to see how my phone did...

Somewhat surprised to see it hit so high when it is over 3 years old and android is not it's native OS...

More results if you are curious: Smartphone Benchmarks - Submit and compare Smartbench 2011,Smartbench 2010 and Quadrant benchmark results


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep, back last year when I was on a Samsung Moment, I had a rom that was compiled by one guy that I added .apks I wanted and removed .apks I didn't want and it scored higher than a Nexus


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

If you want to play with things like that ask some of the developers at XDA to share some of their kitchen with you...

Many of them are more then willing to share their source and knowledge with you.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea I go there for roms and thats where I am learning more and more about the whole phone thing


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

XDA is great, I was active there a few years back as well as allshadow.com when I owned/cooked for the shadow.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep, I'm learning everything there is to know about installing rooting and flashing roms from there.
I have learned enough already to know that I updated to a leaked version of modem called FC19 and installed a rom using fc09 LOL would up flashing all the way back to start and starting over, after soft bricking my phone, took me a whole hour to get back up and running.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I can't tell you how many times I broke my phone before I found a good HSPL to use...

Without it getting the phone connected to USB was a pain.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I DID find out the other day that my battery was draining faster than it should have, so I did a little research and I found out that I installed FC19 kernal and the rom I have has FC09 kernal ....(oops) so I odined it back to all stock factory Epic and started over, installed ACS recovery this time so I had to download the BML version of the rom and now the thing is totally FC09 and flying like a plane


----------

